# AutoFest 2007 Slot Car Door Prize/Award



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

The 2007 AutoFest Javelin slot car door prize/award body brought to you by Mr. Coney. This slot car body will be given away as a door prize, awarded in contests are for general fun. Make sure you stop by the Mr. Coney slot car table for details.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Dumb question, is it being held at the Comfort Suites Hotel?


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

22tall said:


> Dumb question, is it being held at the Comfort Suites Hotel?



Not a dumb question at al

Yes.

Go to www.theautofest.com for complete information - be sure to click along the top tabs to see everything


----------

